# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..11/22/15..Thanksgiving Week



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow, Thanksgiving week already.
A time of being with our  families and giving thanks but, also the time to get into the barns, out buildings, attics and basements of those family member's that have hidden treasures tucked away.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Be safe.

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures, as we do love pictures! 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

Well I guess it's still a mystery bike. But I spoke with the owner and he said this bike belonged to his grandfather and after he passed away they started going through some things in the attic, That is where they found this bike it was in asome boxes in a bunch of pieces. So he got it down and put the bike together. He said he remebered his grandad talking about this bike. He said that all of the welds are factory brazed welds that the bike was made this way and he probably has a picture somewhere of his grandad on it. I know now that it kind of resembles a RoadMater MotorMaster. He said the only thing his grandad modified on the bike was the plate that the engine sat on. He said at one time the plate went all the way to the front of the bike and he cut it back to try to put a different engine on it because the original engine stopped running. So he had an engine off of a Vicorian motorcycle he was going to put on it.
This is the story I got from him. I can't wait to get the bike. I'm kind of excited to find out more about it. And also find out if this is truly a factory built bike or not.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2015)

Yesterday was a snowy day here so I decided to clean up the Command Center. 
Cleaned and Rearranged everything. The red Monark hasn't been front and center for a long time. It feels like it's a new find as it has been buried behind the other bikes for a long time.
Sometimes we all need a " snow day" to get things done inside the house....important things


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 22, 2015)

Haven't had a chance to take many pics yet, but I had a good week.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 22, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take many pics yet, but I had View attachment 252464[AT




Wow, I'd say so! Love those IJ seat tube decals.


----------



## mike j (Nov 22, 2015)

Holy hotcakes, "a good week ", that's a bit of an understatement. Congratulations Dean, can't wait to see the rest of the photo's.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 22, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Yesterday was a snowy day here so I decided to clean up the Command Center.
> Cleaned and Rearranged everything. The red Monark hasn't been front and center for a long time. It feels like it's a new find as it has been buried behind the other bikes for a long time.
> Sometimes we all need a " snow day" to get things done inside the house....important thingsView attachment 252458View attachment 252459



hay tinker weres the jc higgins jet flow !!! reel nice display .also the cap guns and holsters i like them too.you got some super nice bicycles !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 22, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

just cleaning the shop up bin busy doing up a nother custom indian up for for good friend gary so shop is in a mess right now !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rocketman (Nov 22, 2015)

Love your transportation toys as well as the bikes. I have a collection of early 20's and 30's large pressed steel trucks and others garnishing my bikes, Harley and hotrod. Cold and snow and the toll the years of hard construction have left my old body in dire straights. So just having these hobbies to look at alone is rewarding and hope I can always at least take a bike out for a ride and work out my kinks.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Bought this here late last night


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 22, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> Bought this here late last night




wow reelly like the head light whats it off!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2015)

*Jet Flow and Cap Guns*

Nice set of cap guns you have there Larry. Like everything back then some real workmanship went into them. Also your "JetFlow' looks mighty fine. Love the gumby green Monark project you got going too.
Here is my Jet flow buried last in line behind the Ranger. Not as nice as yours but a good looking bike: last of the heavy weights of the 50's.  Also some cap guns....


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

I love that black and cream Ranger. But I like the Deluxe Brown Ranger better.
JKent

[View attachment 252482


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Delta light*



bicycle larry said:


> wow reelly like the head light whats it off!!!!  from bicycle larry



I'm not sure what it came off of , maybe a Hawthorne or Colson


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 22, 2015)

Man..Some great stuff...I got this prewar NOS EA tail light this week off a CABEr via eBay..Bought it with my 41 Hawthorne in mind,if it will fit without looking goofy with a rack on the back..


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

These are realy cool lights. Very streamline. 




bikesnbuses said:


> Man..Some great stuff...I got this prewar NOS EA tail light this week off a CABEr via eBay..Bought it with my 41 Hawthorne in mind,if it will fit without looking goofy with a rack on the back..View attachment 252487


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 22, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take many pics yet, but I had a good week.
> 
> View attachment 252460View attachment 252461View attachment 252462View attachment 252463View attachment 252464View attachment 252465




Meh, You did OK.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I picked this up, but I put it back down.


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 22, 2015)

They are still out there.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 22, 2015)

I picked up this soap box car from 1948. Even has the kids build info still taped inside the car!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2015)

6 boxes of trains and a Harley badge Nice schwinn score!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 22, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Snagged this for $200.  They are still out there.
> View attachment 252578




Hell of a deal right there!!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 22, 2015)

Picked up this cool Harley chain breaker and an entire bag of these old spark plugs. Anybody know date wise on the plugs or breaker?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> I picked up this soap box car from 1948. Even has the kids build info still taped inside the car!




I've seen these cars pop up from time to time, but never with the build sheet. very cool!


----------



## RustyK (Nov 23, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Picked up this cool Harley chain breaker and an entire bag of these old spark plugs. Anybody know date wise on the plugs or breaker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Radioactive plugs are 1946-ish from what I remember


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 23, 2015)

RustyK said:


> The Radioactive plugs are 1946-ish from what I remember




Sweet! Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Sweet! Thanks




You can use those in your Flux-capacitor.....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 23, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Snagged this for $200.  They are still out there.
> View attachment 252578




I SUPPOSE that could be considered what they call a "score" ??


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Fell in love with her*

And broke down and bought her this morning. 1960 DELUXE TORNADO
Paid a little more than i wanted since the seat,bars & grips all came from another bike and will need to be replaced, 
but i have the same year matching boy's and i couldn't resist .
I tried to talk him down $25 that was OK  but then he would have to keep the light  so i caved


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 23, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Snagged this for $200.  They are still out there.
> View attachment 252578



 Nice snag for sure.


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 23, 2015)

It showed up today, but who doesn't need another Rocket Ray?


----------



## tpender3 (Nov 25, 2015)

*new finds*

Picked up these Saturday, he didn't have a tank for the Schwinn but I have one/ Bought from original owners. will be selling Raleigh Gran Prix and maybe Columbia
 Tony


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 25, 2015)

I picked up this collection of padlocks. Some pretty cool stuff. Kirk


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 25, 2015)

Got this Huffman ladies bike and Roadmaster


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi...    Ozz...

Photos above... the rim to left and overlapping others on tailgate; is 26"? Maybe for sale? better photo? PM me?
Cool ladies Huffman!


----------

